# UR2-Schnittstelle



## KlaDi (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

woran erkenne ich denn ob ein DSL-Router besagt UR2-Schnittstelle hat oder nicht? Ich meine ich hab davon noch nie was gelesen.

gruß klaus.


----------

